

Is anyone else experiencing really slow page loads on HN? - NathanKP
http://i.imgur.com/NrP9A.png

======
NathanKP
As much as I love HN the 5 second wait before the page load starts downloading
is starting to bug me. I've noticed it more and more the past few weeks. Does
anyone know what the bottleneck is?

Edit: And posting this comment took >10 seconds.

